# Fresno Bully Rescue 2nd Annual BIKES & BULLIES Bike Run - Sat. 6/11/11, Fresno, CA



## bholly (Apr 6, 2010)

*Fresno Bully Rescue 2nd Annual BIKES & BULLIES Bike Run - Sat. 6/11/11, Fresno, CA*

Fresno Bully Rescue, a non-profit, NO-KILL dog shelter in Fresno, CA, specializing in bully breed dogs (Pitbulls, American Staffordshire Terriers, Bulldogs, etc.) is holding its 2nd Annual BIKES & BULLIES fundraising bike run. The run will start at Moto One Speed Shop at 1299 Hoblitt, Clovis, CA and run to Smoking Coal Bar & Grill in Madera Ranchos. Registration is only $20 per single and $30 per couple for the ride. This gets you an event t-shirt and entry into all raffles for great prizes at stops along the run as well as at the end for even more fun! The run will end at Smoking Coal Bar & Grill with live bands, beer/cocktails, vendor booths, etc. If you are interested in a vendor booth, the fee is $50. More more information please contact Becky Holly at [email protected] or look us up at Welcome to Fresno Bully Rescue or on Facebook. :woof:up:


----------

